# Type of sunglasses



## Mike54 (Jun 27, 2021)

Hello, brand new to biking here. Do the cycling specific sunglasses (wrap around type) offer advantages over regular sunglasses? Thank-you.


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

Mike54 said:


> Hello, brand new to biking here. Do the cycling specific sunglasses (wrap around type) offer advantages over regular sunglasses? Thank-you.


Yes. It helps direct the air around you face and eyes. Flat front glasses can cause eye irritaion from swirling air. Wraparound glasses may also offer some addition sun protection on teh sides


----------



## Mike54 (Jun 27, 2021)

DaveG said:


> Yes. It helps direct the air around you face and eyes. Flat front glasses can cause eye irritaion from swirling air. Wraparound glasses may also offer some addition sun protection on teh sides


Awesome! Thank-you so much.


----------

